# how to find out if my license is expired?



## .Mac (May 3, 2010)

so my wallet got stolen along with my fishing license and i forget when it expires. it could be June or November. do i just go to academy and ask them and theyll look it up for me? or is there another way?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

I thought ALL hunting/fishing licenses(except lifetime) for Texas expired August 31. I don't buy just a fishing license, I always buy the super combo. this is from the TPWD website


> Generally, fishing and hunting licenses and stamp endorsements are valid from the date of sale through Aug. 31,
> 2012. Temporary hunting and fishing licenses and packages, Year-from-Purchase fishing licenses and Lake
> Texoma fishing licenses have different expiration dates.


this addresses lost/destroyed licenses
Lost/Destroyed License, P ackage or Stamp E ndorsement:


> Any type of license or stamp endorsement that
> has been lost or destroyed may be replaced at any license sales location by signing an Application for
> Replacement License affidavit.


here's the link to the info on TPWD's website
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publications/nonpwdpubs/media/cs_bk_k0700_284_2011_2012.pdf


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

You can buy a license thats from date of purchase to 1 year out.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

yeah, I saw that - I just always renew this time of year - I'm waaaaaaaaaaay to old to be buying a lifetime license now, sure wish I'd done that when they first started.


----------



## WateredDownRob (Apr 14, 2011)

Go ahead and go fishing, make sure you have your drivers license and the game waden will let you know when its expired!


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Most of the time they expire on 8/31. Unless you purchased a year to date one. Usually, you have to ask for that one. Either way, you'll need to get one, if you want to go again, and be legal. But buy it now, and it will last till next year...


----------



## .Mac (May 3, 2010)

stdreb27 said:


> Most of the time they expire on 8/31. Unless you purchased a year to date one. Usually, you have to ask for that one. Either way, you'll need to get one, if you want to go again, and be legal. But buy it now, and it will last till next year...


your license is attached to you DL you do not have to keep it on you to fish. i just cant keep my 1 drum because i no longer have a tag, but if i dont have the actual license i can still be legal. and i always buy a year to date one.

whats this life time one?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

here's the link on lifetime licenses
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publica..._0552a_a0900_lifetime_license_information.pdf


----------



## FISHUNTER (Dec 4, 2007)

.Mac said:


> your license is attached to you DL you do not have to keep it on you to fish. i just cant keep my 1 drum because i no longer have a tag, but if i dont have the actual license i can still be legal. and i always buy a year to date one.
> 
> whats this life time one?


Is this something new?


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

more info for you on the lifetime license
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publica...plication_texas_resident_lifetime_license.pdf


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

.Mac said:


> your license is attached to you DL you do not have to keep it on you to fish. i just cant keep my 1 drum because i no longer have a tag, but if i dont have the actual license i can still be legal. and i always buy a year to date one.
> 
> whats this life time one?


Oh yes you do!! You must have your fishing license on your person " anytime " you are fishing, period. The GW can look it up using your DL, but he can also ticket you if you dont have it on you if he wanted to.


----------



## .Mac (May 3, 2010)

FISHUNTER said:


> Is this something new?


last summer i got pulled over by a warden i had my license on me as i keep it in my wallet. my dad had simply forgotten his. warden said no prob can i see your DL? i can just look it up that way. comes back said we were all good and drove off in their boat.

anybdyhere well i guess we were lucky then. i always took that as if i wanted to tag a fish i needed it on me and if i didnt care i would be fine.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

good warden - some might not do that though


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

You're supposed to have it on your person, I've seen a game warden not let a guy wade 25 yards back to his car, to get his license... 

But yeah, that looking it up on the license is nice of him.


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

If you log onto TPWD's system for an online purchase (you have to sign up, but aren't required to purchase anything) the home page will tell you (a) what license(s) you have and (b) effective dates. Here's a link to start:

http://tpwd.state.tx.us/business/licenses/online_sales/index.phtml


----------



## tx1911 (Sep 1, 2009)

Correction to my last. Once you get signed up, you have to click "View Active Licenses".


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

I just figured it out. The cost for a super combo today is $68. It's going to go up.

At today's prices the $1800 will take 26.5 years to get your money's worth. After that, it's all gravy. 

Guess I should save up to give it to my kid as a present when he turns 18.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been bothering TPWD for years now because you can not get a license until your license has expired. This has put people at risk for years now of fishing illegally. The only way you can get another license is to show up at a law enforcement office and they can call Austin and they will cancel your other license and then issue you a new one ( or you can do the lost license deal) either way you have to go to a law enforcement office. Now after all these years according to my last phone conversation with a big wig in Austin a few weeks ago the new system was being tested and as of my phone conversation there were no flaws in there yet. Supposedly as if this month you are now able to go to any licensing dealer and get a new fishing license 30 days before it expires. I am going to test this out on Monday and see how it goes. This has been a big flaw in the system from day one. But now they say they have it fixed, and to think it only took them many years to do so!!!


----------

